# How can i transfer non drm mobi and prc from my Kindle for mac to new Kindle DX?



## nicknicknick (Apr 6, 2010)

Please can someone help with this as i'm liable to make a mess if i act intuitively.
I've downloaded lots of public domain texts from Manybooks and Munsey  to my Kindle for Mac and they work fine.
Now i want to transfer them to my brand spanking new Kindle DX.
Any tips on how i do this? It must be simple but i don't want to stuff it up.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I would imagine it works on a mac as it does on a pc. Connect your Kindle to your mac via usb. Find the folder on your mac where the books are and just drag and drop the ones you want to the documents folder on your Kindle. Once you disconnect the Kindle the books shoulds show up on your home screen after a second or two.


----------



## nicknicknick (Apr 6, 2010)

Many thanks, Lin. That's much appreciated.
So i go to the 'back up' folder on the mac rather than trying to drag from 'home' in k for mac to 'home' in kindle DX?

I notice that within the back up folder, each book file has split into two. The original .mobi and .prc but also an .mbp (?)
Should i drag both across?

I'm assuming that i have the kindle switched off when initially connecting to the computer. Then i switch on as i do if plugging in a camera.


----------



## nicknicknick (Apr 6, 2010)

sorted! worked in a second. thanks.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

There's no need to swich off the Kindle to connect it - at least I never have. When you disconnect be sure to follow the procedure for safely removing usb devices (there is one on a pc but I've never used a mac) rather than just pulling out the cable.

I'm not sure what you mean by the 'backup folder' in K for Mac. With K for PC it puts your books into a folder called 'My Kindle Content' in the normal 'documents' folder, although the name doesn't really matter, just drag your book files from wherever you find them. When you look at the Kindle once it's connected you'll see that there isn't a 'home' folder, just a 'documents' folder. That's the one you need to put your books into. I'm not sure why it there are two files for each book, but I've always transferred both to my Kindle.


EDIT: Oh, I see you figured it out!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

i have the same confusion .thanks for raising the topic


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

nicknicknick said:


> I notice that within the back up folder, each book file has split into two. The original .mobi and .prc but also an .mbp (?)
> Should i drag both across?


The .mbp files you noticed are the files where the Kindle (or Kindle app) keeps track of where you are in the book, bookmarks, highlights, notes, etc. If you copied it, then those Notes and Marks are available on your new Kindle. I have copied the .mbp for some books where I took a lot of notes from my K2 to DH's DX so that he could read my notes while reading the book.


----------



## nicknicknick (Apr 6, 2010)

ah...many thanks. so they are sort of 'preference' files. that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

You are welcome. Also, the .mbp files I copied to DH's DX were for Amazon DRM books that he downloaded to his DX from his Archive. Therefore, the .mbp files do not seem to be affected by Amazon DRM. However, I suspect they have to be for the same version of the book.


----------

